# HELP!



## uberyou (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm extremely new to this whole self employment thing. Here's my situation, I live in California I have a full time job a part time job and I just started driving for Uber. I don't own any property and I'm married what do I need to do to avoid getting killed at tax time?


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Just file everything correctly.... I assume you have someone you go to. Make sure you use the mileage deduction.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> Just file everything correctly.... I assume you have someone you go to. Make sure you use the mileage deduction.


Yes the most important tax tip for new drivers is to track your mileage and record it in a mileage log. You'll find plenty of info on this forum.


----------



## uberyou (Oct 29, 2015)

Cool... I do total mileage for day correct?... Not just when there's a rider?


----------



## uberyou (Oct 29, 2015)

H&R block made it sound like it would be a nightmare at tax time. And that I am at more risk of being audited etc.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

uberyou said:


> Cool... I do total mileage for day correct?... Not just when there's a rider?


You need to track total "business miles" If your working all day that's correct. Just be sure to deduct any personal miles if there is any.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

uberyou said:


> H&R block made it sound like it would be a nightmare at tax time. And that I am at more risk of being audited etc.


It's not that hard to do it yourself. StarzykCPA a sponsor on here will do it for you if you need help. I wouldn't recommend H&R block. Pretty much everything you need to know is already in this tax section on uberpeople.net. Read up then ask questions and if your not comfortable doing it your self go to an "Enrolled Agent" or "CPA" like StarzykCPA. The problem with H&R and Jackson Hewitt type places is that you don't know if the person doing your taxes is qualified or not.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

uberyou said:


> I'm extremely new to this whole self employment thing. Here's my situation, I live in California I have a full time job a part time job and I just started driving for Uber. I don't own any property and I'm married what do I need to do to avoid getting killed at tax time?


#1 item is to keep a mileage log!


----------



## uberyou (Oct 29, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> It's not that hard to do it yourself. StarzykCPA a sponsor on here will do it for you if you need help. I wouldn't recommend H&R block. Pretty much everything you need to know is already in this tax section on uberpeople.net. Read up then ask questions and if your not comfortable doing it your self go to an "Enrolled Agent" or "CPA" like StarzykCPA. The problem with H&R and Jackson Hewitt type places is that you don't know if the person doing your taxes is qualified or not.


My wife likes going to H&R because of the piece of mind guarantee they offer.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

uberyou said:


> My wife likes going to H&R because of the piece of mind guarantee they offer.


I'll bet if you read the fine print the peace of mind guarantee simply says that they stand behind their calculations and accurately fill out your returns. They and the IRS hold you personally responsible for the info you provide to them. If you claim a deduction or inflate its value, and the IRS later disallows it, or fail to report income, it's on you. Any tax professioal is going to have the same policy. And anybody that guarantees you the biggest refund is someone to avoid, IMHO.
As stated in other posts, the mileage deduction is the big one, but you need a contemporaneous mileage log recording the odometer (not trip meter) at the start and end of each shift, whenever the app is on and you are actively seeking riders or have them in your car.
I would suggest keeping a running total of deposits to your account to match with your 1099 at year's end.
You might also consider having your regular employer withold a little extra out of each paycheck to cover any taxes you might owe for self employment, in case you are fortunate enough to actually show a profit. If you have previously always gotten a big refund this is probably not necessary, as you are already overpaying enough.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

uberyou said:


> My wife likes going to H&R because of the piece of mind guarantee they offer.


"We include the H&R Block Guarantee with every return we prepare. If we make an error, we'll pay any resulting penalties and interest. And if you're audited, we'll explain your IRS tax audit notice and what documentation you should provide to the auditor. Nothing is more important to us than your satisfaction. We guarantee 100% Satisfaction on our tax prep services at Block - you only pay us if you accept your return."
*It's a bunch of crap that guarantee!* The individual doing your taxes is more important. If you go to H&R tell them you want only a CPA or Enrolled Agent to do your taxes. They are licensed "tax practitioners" and can represent you at an audit not just "explain your IRS tax audit notice and what documentation you should provide to the auditor". Any tax practitioner will stand behind his/her work if they make an error also. You'll get a better value for your money and not be contributing to those annoying "get your money back america" obnoxious commercials!
Now that your doing Uber you are running a business and will be doing a *business tax return. *H&R block specializes in doing massive amounts of easy tax returns for mostly 1040EZ filers. Might not be what you and your wife want for a business return. 
Honestly, you'd be best learning how to do the taxes yourself. It will help you understand your business better. The time you invest in learning will be well spent as you'll use the knowledge every year. Next best thing would be to hire a "tax practitioner" who will explain things to you and help you organize for next year, not just hand you your return and take your money!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

uberyou said:


> I'm extremely new to this whole self employment thing. Here's my situation, I live in California I have a full time job a part time job and I just started driving for Uber. I don't own any property and I'm married what do I need to do to avoid getting killed at tax time?


what do I need to do to avoid getting killed at tax time? read this thread: http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/tax-attorney-here-ask-away.52491/


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

^^^


----------

